# How Hard is it to Fletch Your Own Arrows?



## dahmer (Jan 16, 2005)

Keep your eyes open for a JoJan mono fletcher, less than $30. Fletching is only hard if you forget 1 principal, keep it clean. It's not hard and it's like therapy, very relaxing.


----------



## L-Roy (May 22, 2002)

*Hey, its*

so hard, my children, then 9 and 12 fought over who was going to get to do it for daddy.

My daughter called "Fletch Tite", banna glue. To her, it smelled like bannas!

Yes, yes, I had adequate ventilation. They are now 33 and 30 and still have most of their brain cells!! :smile:


----------



## Blacktail Hunter (Jan 17, 2004)

I justs tarted doing my own, and its really not that hard. Learning how much glue to use is probably the hardest part.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2005)

It is not hard at all just make sure everything is clean.Jojan jig is great and easy to use.I just switched to pine ridge glue and it is very consistent.If you use duravanes you dont need to clean them just the shafts.


----------



## archeryshootin (Mar 25, 2005)

*Fleching arrows*

Hey when you glue them feathers or veins on use rubbing alchohol it makes the arrow & fleching material clean. Dust is your biggest enemy...But it's all simple after that... :beer:


----------



## Bert2 (Feb 16, 2003)

If you want the easiest way, use the Arizona EZ Fletch. It is exactly what the name implies -- easy. There is nothing to set and all of the arrows come out identical; you just have to pick the model that does the style of fletching that you want, for the type of shaft that you will be using.

About the only thing you have to watch out for with this jig (other than the cleanliness issues noted above, and using good glue) is that you seat the vanes down all the way down at the bottom of the slot.

The other jigs really aren't very difficult to use, but they do have to be set up for each different type of arrow and fletching, and it can be a little tricky to get all the vanes at the same height on the arrow (same distance from the nock)


----------



## lastcaveman (Nov 4, 2003)

I really can`t believe everyone is saying it` that easy because it`s not untill you know how and what to use to clean your shaft`s as well as your vanes with. I haven`t been into archery all that long but in the beginning I went through a lot of arrows and even more vanes. Then I read a post by the (formaly known as Hoyt Pro) as to what he does and it works.Go to home depot and get you a can of Methyl Ethyl Ketone ( AKA M.E.K.) it`s like acetone but it dosen`t evoporate quite as quick. your enemy is oil, from your fingers or any place else. Some cleaners are oil based, Don`t use them. Use the MEK on your shaft till it squeeks and use it on your vanes till the color shows on the rag or what ever you use to clean it with. As for glue I use the Bohning Platinum it works for aluminum and carbon. I tried different fletching machine`s and finaly bought a used Bitzenburger and thats the royse rollse of fletching machine`s I think I payed like 40 dollars for it here on AT with a right helical clamp. and after you fletch your arrows always remember to put a small drop of glue on the front of your vane or feather, it helps when your arrow is buried in a bale or other target. LC


----------



## FLBowHunter2 (Mar 31, 2004)

Dang near impossible! :wink: :teeth: 
First of all, if you get the JoJan mono-fletcher as suggested (that's what I have), you're looking at more like $50 total, not $100. $35 for the fletcher, $10 for vanes, $5 for glue and $2 for 91% alcohol. Okay, $52.  
Secondly, I challenge anyone to tell me that fletching isn't easy if you use SuperGlue Gel (same thing as AAE Fastset Gel but can be bought at Wal-Mart, Target, etc).
Use some of the other glues out there and I'm sure that the prep work becomes more critical. With the gels, all I do is wipe the shafts with some 91% alcohol and then fletch. Well, actually, I apply a wrap then fletch.
That leads me to my next suggestion - use wraps. Much easier than scraping off a vane when it's time to refletch. :thumbs_up 
Best of luck.

PS: Be careful about what types of chemicals you use if you have carbon arrows. Some folks use acetone but some of the manufacturers recommend against it. If you use wraps, you won't have any vane material on the shaft to need acetone. Hint, hint, hint. :wink:


----------



## P.L. Archery (Apr 14, 2005)

I'm not a rookie so I wasn't going to post until I saw somebody post a "cardinal sin" STAY AWAY FROM MEK!!!!! MEK will destroy the resin that bonds carbon arrows together. The structural integrity (spine consistancy) will forever be changed after exposure to solvents such as MEK, accetone, xylene, toluene, etc. It can also permanently distort plastics like vinyl.(vanes) 

The best publicly available plastic,carbon, and vinyl cleaner available is 91% Isoprophyl alchohol. Most good pharmacy's should carry it next to the rubbing alchohol.

And for what it's worth, nobody I know with above average standards has been happy with the Arizona E-Z Fletch. And poeple who have used both, usually prefer the jigs with a magnetic clamp(bitz,bpe,greyling) over the gravity held clamps(JoJan,AAE).


----------



## H.Bessette (Mar 3, 2005)

*Do just as lastcaveman said*

As for glue , good old regular fletchtite works really great , but not streight out of the tube. Put a tube of fletchtite in a small glue bottle and thin with M.E.K. it wants to flow about like maple syrup .Hold bottle so that you can guide it along the vane and clamp with a finger down the side .When you place the vane on the shaft glue should ouze out on both sides . If it looks like too much don't worry it really shrinks up, allow 10 min before removing the clamp . When dry you will notice even and very good looking glue lines . I've got some over 10 year old arrows you still can't pull the vanes off. 
H.B


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

A toddler can do it. So i think you could handle it. What was mentioned about making sure all is clea is the main part.

REad instructions before fletching as well. Many vanes say specifcally not to wipe b/c the vane has an agent that helps stick it to the shaft. I use wraps on my hunting arrows and man once they are fletched you have to cut them off b/c no way your puilling one with your hands.


----------



## DwayneR (Feb 23, 2004)

Hello P. L.

PL>>And for what it's worth, nobody I know with above average standards has been happy with the Arizona E-Z Fletch. And poeple who have used both, usually prefer the jigs with a magnetic clamp(bitz,bpe,greyling) over the gravity held clamps(JoJan,AAE).<<

Well PL, you now know someone who is above average standards, who is quite happy using a Arizona EZ fletcher...I own 3 of them.. :wink: 

Dwayne


----------



## MHansel (Jan 8, 2005)

*fletching*

It's not that hard, if you have good fletching jig, and once you get the hang of it, you'll find yourself buying extra shafts just so you can fletch them.


----------



## Southern Hunter (Apr 18, 2005)

*Rookie at Fletching*

I started shooting vanes because thats what came on the arrows I first purchased. After a month or so and reading all sorts of articles on arrows and weights,spines ect,ect. I found out it would cost a fortune to try everything I wanted to try. I shot field points and when I started shooting Broadheads that changed everything. I had to have a way to fletch my own arrows, so I could make the changes I wanted to try to get better flight. Not to mention having to replace vanes and fletchings after shooting broadheads and shooting groups.
I started with The EZ Fletch and still use it some times but for the same money almost you can buy the Bitzenburger and control how much helical or off set you want or buy just a straight jig. The beauty of owning your own is quality control and colors. I am working currently on making muli-color fletching (check out the web site for Gateway Feathers) just for fun and I do mean fun. I enjoy sitting down and working on my arrows. Now as far as glue, with the Bitz I don't use glue any longer I use Bohning Tape. I use wraps on all of my arrows and tape works great for me. Fletching arrows is like Archery once you try it your hooked :shade:


----------



## Bert2 (Feb 16, 2003)

*EZ Fletch is EASY! . . . and good*

The main advantage of the "better" jigs like the Bitzenburger is that they are very flexible -- meaning that you can adjust them to do a lot of different things.

This can be a bad thing for starting out, because all those options require adjustments and you're likely to make a few bad ones before you get it all figured out.

I'm about as anal as they come, and the results with the EZ fletch are darn good. About the only gripe I have with it is that the spacing between the vanes isn't perfectly even sometimes, but it's closer than I often get with the JoJan jig. 

You just don't have all those options for changing things -- but it you like what it gives you, it works great.


----------



## vodekz (Jan 17, 2003)

I have been fletching my arrows for last four years. It is very easy and cost effective. I use one Bittzenburger fletcher in right wing. The glue I use it is called "The Fastest Gel" made by AAE Archery. It's dries in three minutes.

I can fletch one dozen of arrows in less than an hour. I will set up at the front of TV with Outdoor Channel on it. A bottle of beer is a help.
Cost? $65 fletching jig, glue $6 for 9 gram, 100 vanes $25.
The cost per one arrow is low probably 80 cents. Cost for a dozen $10 !!!!
Beside this I can fletch my arrows anyway I want. 

Vodekz :teeth:


----------



## Full Draw (Apr 27, 2005)

*Fletching*

Taxman,
The advice to keep it clean is certainly the basis for a good fletching job. Make sure all glue residue is cleaned away and the shaft is squeaky clean; I use acetone or alcohol with good results. I know acetone is a no-no but I've been lucky so far.
I've been using the same Bitzenberger jig since 1972 and fully believe that better consistancy can not be had with any other jig. The Bitz is slower but every fletch goes on the same if you watch what you are doing. Arrows can't help but be the same.
Fletching your own arrows is not difficult to learn( I'm sure a local pro shop will show you the basics if you lack confidence) It gives me a good deal of relaxation and a certain feeling of satisfaction.


----------



## robertyb (Jul 19, 2004)

Hmmmm,

I have fletched a lot of arrows over the years and never had a problem till I swapped to carbon. Went to my Pro Shop guy and he told me to use MEK. I started using it and have a few arrows fletched with feathers and some with vanes that have over a thousand shots each through a WB on them and the original fletch is still holding up. It is not the glue as I have not changed that, must be the MEK. The arrows that did not hold up were not because of the MEK or the glue failing. They were lost to Turbo Nocks and not shooting spots


----------



## house (May 9, 2005)

I just started about two months ago. I went to a local shop and bought a Bitzenburger fletcher for $59 and started fletching arrows. Just make sure you clean the shafts good. Bitzenburger has a lot of good tips in the box when you buy one. They are good!!!! :wink:


----------



## ffighter90 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have a Bitzenburger with all of the clamps, as others have said the hardest thing is learning how much glue to put on once you get that you will be supprised at how good they look and fly. After that go to Gateways web site and they have alot of tips on how to really customize your fletchings. So give it a shot you'll love it!!! And save money :thumbs_up


----------



## franklin3 (May 18, 2005)

*Arizona Eze*

I can fully fletch a dozen shafts in about 30 minutes taking my time.
I can then walk out to my backyard and shoot everyone of them as accurately as the next. I have used the Yojan and the Bitzenbugger both over the years but I find the accuracy of the eze fletch is acceptable to me, and the time spent not fletching more than makes up for any misplaced vanes. I have even found some interesting things about uneven vane placement. It's a great method to start learning how to fletch your own arrows. as far as cleaning the shafts go regular old household unscented rubbing alcohol works fine for me, or just lick em and wipe em on your pant leg.

P.S. I do not shoot any organized events, just compete with myself and my sons, and my grandson, and my hunting buddies.
Pie plates at fifty yards.
Hoyt 99 Viper


----------



## Idaho_Elk_Huntr (Dec 13, 2003)

archeryshootin said:


> Hey when you glue them feathers or veins on use rubbing alchohol it makes the arrow & fleching material clean. Dust is your biggest enemy...But it's all simple after that... :beer:



*Do not use rubbing alchohol.!!* It will leave an oily film and you will not have a good bond. Use Acetone or denatured alchohol.


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

*Fletching*

P.L.--I've been at this archery business for over 30 years, and I don't believe anyone is as demanding as me when it comes to quality and making sure everything is just right. I use the Arizona EZ-Fletch and fletch arrows for myself and alot of other people. So, I tend to resent it when someone says anyone using one of these fletching jigs has low standards. Taking time to insure that everthing is clean, the fletching is seated correctly and the proper amount of adhesive applied, makes for a real nice job.


----------



## Yanuck (Feb 28, 2004)

*Bitz - is the only way*

I agree that the most important thing is making sure the shaft is cleaned. I use acetone - nothing works better. That being said follow safety rules - well ventilated area - outside, heavy duty chemical gloves, etc. 

I'm selling a grayling if anyone's interested. One year old, two clamps (straight & helical) decent shape $20 + $5 shipping.

I pefer my Bitz ! I can fletch/change any of 3 styles of fletching (4 fetch 75x105, 3 fletch 120, or a 4 fletch 90) in moments. I can get about 6 degrees of offset which will give lots of arrow spin. Also nothing is as consistent as a bitz - it's all about the magnets and the overall quality of the jig which will give you much more consistent quality results.


----------



## P.L. Archery (Apr 14, 2005)

LiteSpeed1

What I meant was that everybody who has had a chance to use more than one kind,AND has the highest standards, uses the bitz. or something similar. My first personal jig was an EZ fletch. It did everything I asked it to do. Then I bought a JoJan multi fletcher and quit using the EZ because the finished job was no comparison. Now that I own an archery shop, poeple expect TOP SHELF arrows from me. And ONLY the Bitzenburger makes every arrow exactly the same and perfect every time. Not even the JoJan can match it, and IT was far better than the EZ.

Too many poeple hate to admit they made the wrong purchase, so they stand behind their product(right or wrong). Same as poeple who spend $700 on a Mathews when a $600 Parker is probably a better bow.(not picking on Mathews, just using it as a for instance).

You also won't find me hiding behind an annonymous archerytalk handle!!!


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

P.L.--I have owned 2 Bitz's that I gave away, just didn't like them. Not trying to start an argument, I just feel that the EZ-Fletch does a better job. Also, what do you mean, hiding behind a handle?


----------



## P.L. Archery (Apr 14, 2005)

L.S.1
Where are you from? What is your real name? 

Click on my "handle" and you can research my personal info.
When I click on yours... it's blank.


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

P.L.--Sorry I'm new here. As soon as I figure out how, I'll post personal info.


----------



## Bert2 (Feb 16, 2003)

LiteSpeed, I'm with you -- I have a hard time figuring out what's wrong with the fleching job that I get with the EZ Fletch. As far as I can tell, it's darn near perfect.

Hey, maybe we're just nuts; I shoot litespeeds too . . . :wink:


----------



## Dodgedude (Jan 29, 2005)

*Do it yourself*

I fletched my own for the first time tonight. Total cash investment of $40. I bought my fletching jig from another AT member, duravanes and glue locally. The worst part was getting rid of the old vanes :thumbs_do After that easy and fun. :thumbs_up Cant wait to shoot em.


----------



## huntfish25 (May 29, 2004)

you said you dont want to spend $100. look for $100 you can get the jo jane that does six arrows at a time. i pay $70 for my. you can pick of vanes and glue prety cheep for $20 that will do proble 5 dozen of arrows. pick up few carpet knives and maybeing a striper and a timer. so for $100 that will last for a long while, it will coast you $1 - $2 arrow to have somebody else do it. i love doing my own arrows and i look for cheep vanes cheep glue. i pick up a 3 whole box of vanes and fethers for $20 and pick up a case of glue for $5 plus since you do that you may start looking for shafts you can pick them cheeper them arrows. you may start looking for a cheep arrow saw. in the long run it will save you alot of money. i proble pay for my saw and fleching jig twice for what i have used it.


----------



## FLBowHunter2 (Mar 31, 2004)

*"Where are you from? What is your real name? "* 

Don't mean to sidetrack the thread here but what has that got to do with the price of chickens in Hong Kong?

*"You also won't find me hiding behind an annonymous archerytalk handle!!!"* 

Huh?  Someone posts something that I guess you don't agree with and your first thought is to see what their real name is and where they're from? "Hiding behind"? Where'd that come from?
I think you're overreacting a "bit" there buddy.


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

dodgedude2003 said:


> I fletched my own for the first time tonight. Total cash investment of $40. I bought my fletching jig from another AT member, duravanes and glue locally. The worst part was getting rid of the old vanes :thumbs_do After that easy and fun. :thumbs_up Cant wait to shoot em.



Try wraps next time....when you need to refleth they just peel off. I meanm it ads. Another $15 to the dozen being done but looks nice


----------



## deerdad (Feb 6, 2003)

I also use the Arizona E-Z fletch. I have never tried any of the others.
The thing I like about it is that you can put on 3 feathers at a time.
I would guess if you are shooting for a living, you would want something
you could fine tune to suit your shooting. I hunt, shoot some 3-D, and backyard shoot and the E-Z fletch works fine for me. Whatever you use, put a dab of glue on the front tip and the rear of the feather after it is fletched. This helps keep grass or target material from getting under the fletching and peeling them off.

Greg


----------



## MKD (Feb 8, 2003)

Try these if you want a simple way to fletch your arrows. I bought them and they worked great. If you need to fletch arrows quickly these are the way to go. They are called Shrink Fletch and you can find them at http://www.extremearchery.com/shrink_fletch.html


----------



## P.L. Archery (Apr 14, 2005)

FLBowHunter2,

I wasn't sure why you took my remarks so personal until I checked your public profile.(Hmmmm. nobody home?)

The thing is, WAY too many poeple register under an alias because they're afraid poeple may ridicule them for poor advise or something.??? I am not such a person. I registered under my business name Page Lake Archery. I have my location and my REAL name listed on my public info. Heck, anyone who wants it I'd post my address and phone# on a public forum too. I have NOTHING to hide. I only post info I know to be correct, I try to stay away from opinion threads, and most importantly I try to keep other poeple from making the same mistakes I've make over the years.

Comparing the EZ to the Bitz, is like comparing a Yugo to a Hummer. Sure they both get you there, but Come ON! which would you REALLY rather drive?

And if you diddn't notice it was the very first post for LiteSpeed1, hence my sceptisism. My deepest appologies to anyone I may have offended. Sheesh!


----------



## Nexus6 (Jan 27, 2003)

It is pretty easy, just know that everyone makes some mistakes. Instructions for fletching with detail are hard to find and everyone seems to have their own method.

After buying a good jig, the expense goes down with every arrow.

The expense goes up however because fletching is fun and there are lots of stuff to try. 

1. If you shoot vanes, you will try feathers and vice versa.
2. If you shoot feathers you will want to mix colors on the fletchings because it looks cool. You got to buy a lot of feathers to make one fancy fletched arrow sometimes.
3. You will see all kinds of brand names that make it attractive to try and some with things that are "iffy" such as Bi-Delta or those "Ventilated" vanes.

In other words, fletching is so easy and fun, you forget the idea was to save money and make a better arrow.


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

P.L.-As you may have noticed, I said that I was new to this site, hence my first post. I honestly didn't mean to offend anyone, but was offened by the comment about using an EZ-Fletch = low standards. I've been bowhunting for over 30 years and I do take pride in my equipment, but I'm also a person who believes you don't have to own the latest and greatest new bow or have the latest new camouflage pattern on the market. One thing I have learned, if my shooting is off, 99% of the time I'm the problem. Again, sorry if I struck a nerve with you.


----------



## Taxman (Jan 10, 2003)

Wow!

I never expected this to be a hot topic!

Thanks for all your comments and suggestions. I think I'll be going with an Arizone EZ fletch system to start off with things.

The Blitzenburgers are over $ 100 in Canada, so they are a bit cost preventative.

Thanks again.

Mike


----------



## Southern Hunter (Apr 18, 2005)

*TaxMan*

sorry to hear the Bitz is so expensive in Canada. Anyway you won't go wrong with what ever you choose to use. As everyone has stated take your time and make sure you clean your arrows. I learned a lot from fletching my own arrows and learned alot more from reading post here on AT. When you remove your old vanes or feathers, I learned on AT to use a vegetable peeler to remove the old glue and vane, works like a champ. I also use a dull knife sometimes but the peeler works great. Just take care and not peel your arrow, I have had that happen. There is a lot of great information on here and great review of products and opinions on how to use them. Find out what works best for you and have fun doing it. :shade: Pat, from "Sunny Florida"


----------



## Phish (Sep 15, 2004)

Taxman said:


> OK, this is a question for the rookie archers out there. I know you pros will say to do your own no questions asked.
> 
> But, I have no supplies to do my own and don't want to drop $ 100 for the fletching jig, glue and vanes to find out it's a lot harder than I thought.
> 
> ...


my shop was charging $3 to refletch arrows. It doesnt take long for that to add up to $100. Im an idiot when it comes to things like that I can do a great job fletching


----------



## Taxman (Jan 10, 2003)

Well, picked up my Arizona EZ Fletcher on Friday (away all weekend and just got home) and the total cost including 150 vanes and taxes (of course :wink: ) was $ 100.31. Time to read this whole post over and figure out what I need to clean the arrows etc.

Thanks everyone! :thumbs_up

Mike


----------



## fgpatton-ky (May 13, 2005)

*got my first*

fletcing jig (grayling) yesterday and did my first arrows today and i could not beleave how easy it was. I'm tearing off old ones and putten on new ones just to learn!!!It's not hard at all just the right glue to use!!


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

Just an FYI for everone....i use the ez fletcher myself however i noticed yesterday in cabelas archery mag. that AAE now has a fletcher for like $20 or so. How can you beat that for low budget arrow building if your hesitant about trying. Only downside is that its a straight fletcher only. Just a heads up for those that may wanna give a low cost option a try.


----------

